# Word for the day  prosody



## Josiah (May 6, 2015)

Especially for the poets among us as well as for the lovers of poetry.

prosody
[pros-uh-dee] 


noun

1. the science or study of poetic meters and versification.

2. a particular or distinctive system of metrics and versification:
Milton's prosody.

3. Linguistics. the stress and intonation patterns of an utterance.


Example: Length of interval, and not accent, is therefore the determining element in prosody.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 6, 2015)

Wow! Never, ever heard this one. I'll have to think of a way to use it...


----------



## Josiah (May 6, 2015)

As you stare into his eyes you could deftly allude to some prosodic schemas you've been contemplating.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

Thank you, Josiah, this poet had never encountered this word.


----------

